# Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Version 2 now available! (Free upate)



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 4, 2012)

*Learn more about Shreddage II and purchase @ shreddage.com!*

*Existing Shreddage II owners, grab the update for free here!*http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=379034

The first major content patch & update for *Shreddage II: Absolute Electric Guitar* is now available for FREE! With the help of the KVR community and our other loyal users, we've updated our flagship virtual electric guitar for Kontakt Player with tons of new features. You can check out a brief overview of SOME of these new features in the video below:



If you're not familiar with Shreddage II, it's a highly-realistic, next-gen virtual electric guitar library designed for Kontakt Player 5 and ideal for rock & metal music. It includes deep sampled articulations with up to 5x layers of palm mutes, 8x RR per note, hammer-on/pull-offs, powerchords, 4 vibrato types, portamento slides, double & quad tracking, tremolo picking, pinch squeals, and an advanced scripted engine with tons of customizability. It's also 100% clean/DI, meaning you can use the amp of your choice and customize the tone; we've partnered with Peavey to give you a free amp, ReValver HPse, right out of the box with custom presets.

Perhaps most importantly, Shreddage II is designed to be intuitive, fast, and fun to play. You don't need to use keyswitches or lots of MIDI CCs to create great riffs. Just write notes, use velocities to switch articulations, modwheel for vibrato, and you're good to go. The articulation map can be customized to taste along with virtually every other element of the instrument, if you choose. Check out our demos to see what our users have created, just to see what this bad boy can do.

[flash width=800 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2486573[/flash]

*Learn more about Shreddage II and purchase @ shreddage.com!*

*Existing Shreddage II owners, grab the update for free here!*http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=379034

*FULL CHANGELOG*
* QUAD TRACKING is possible with the addition of guitars 3 and 4. By effectively creating two new and unique sample pools, you can now layer up to FOUR guitar tracks with no phase issues. 

* REWRITTEN FRETTING / FINGERING ENGINE: Shreddage 2.1 is now even more realistic and accurate when intelligently selecting frets and strings based on your input. To accompany this complete rewrite, we've also added controls for things like virtual hand size and fret minimum / maximum preference if you want to change the engine's behavior to suit your tastes. 

* SPLIT MIDI CHANNELS: When enabled, this assigns input from MIDI channels 1-7 to separate exclusive strings (channel 1 = string 1, channel 2 = string 2, etc.) Great if you're using a guitar controller! 

* PORTAMENTO SPEED: Vary the length of the portamento slides from 25% to 400%. 

* PITCH BEND RANGE: Go nuts with pitch bending by setting the range all the way up to a full octave (previously, it was a mere 2 semitones!) 

* NEW 'SMOOTH' VIBRATO TYPE: For seamless vibrato with total control using with the modwheel (and NO phasing), we've added this 4th vibrato type to accompany our fingered + whammy recordings. 

* SMOOTH VIBRATO SPEED: Control the exact speed (frequency) of the new Smooth vibrato type. 

* FRET RESET TIME: Freely define the wait time for when the virtual hand lifts up from its current position after you've finished playing your last note. Another way to customize Shreddage 2 to your playing style! 

* PORTAMENTO VOLUME REALISM: A switch that enables realistic fading of portamento volume; for example, when playing a note and immediately sliding, the volume level will be greater than sliding after 5-10 seconds of sustain. 

* EXTRA PICK LENGTH: Controls the length of the optional extra pick attack sound. The pick attacks themselves were in Shreddage 2.0, but previously had a static length. 

* TOGGLE PALM MUTE RELEASES: Don't want finger release noise after palm mute articulations? Well, now you can disable it! 

* TRANSPOSE: Transposes entire instrument up or down up to 12 semitones. Useful for creating quick harmonies on a second track or changing the key of your piece. 

* IMPROVED STRING REALISM: Now properly behaves monophonically per-string when a string preference (keyswitch, MIDI channel) is enabled. 

* IMPROVED ANTI-REPETITION: Use this improved feature from Shreddage 2.0 to further minimize the 'machine gun' effect for extremely rapid riffs. 

* VELOCITY -> VOLUME TOGGLE: Maps the instrument's volume to velocity (in addition to articulation switching), great for clean parts and even finer control. 

* MONOPHONIC MODE CHANGES: Chords are now possible in monophonic mode if you play within the chord threshold (user definable!) 

* CHORD PRIORITY TOGGLE: Allows you to control the engine behavior for overlapping notes played in quick succession. If Chord Priority is enabled, multiple notes will trigger instead of legato if the notes are played quickly (e.g. a strum). If disabled, hammer-on/pull-off/portamento will trigger instead. 

* RELEASE NOISE MIN / MAX THRESHOLD: With these controls, you can define a min/max range (in milliseconds) where release noises will play. For example, you might not want releases to play after extremely short or long notes, or perhaps you ONLY want them to trigger on notes of a certain length. 

* TWEAKED FRETBOARD: Bigger font and fewer bugs! 

* NEW RELEASE + PICK SAMPLES: We took the original sample pool of finger + pick noises, and then we doubled it. 

* NEW FX SAMPLES: Tons of new FX recordings to really spice things up and add extra flair to your riffs. Over 70+ in total! 

* NEW PRESET SYSTEM: Customize a patch to your taste, then Save it as an NKA preset file anywhere on your computer. Load it from any other instance in any other project to restore your settings! 

* Various bug fixes and tweaks to existing controls (i.e. legato settings, release volume) to enable greater customization and realism!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2 - Next-NEXT gen electric guitar instrument, coming soon! Prepare yourselves!*

Sweet. Will definitely upgrade.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 4, 2012)

BAAAAAAAAD!

Sounds great.


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2 - Next-NEXT gen electric guitar instrument, coming soon! Prepare yourselves!*

Sounds pretty sick, what guitar did you use? Also, any chance of a bundle with the bass? Might just have to pick up the lot if so.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2 - Next-NEXT gen electric guitar instrument, coming soon! Prepare yourselves!*

Thanks fellas!



midi_controller @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Sounds pretty sick, what guitar did you use? Also, any chance of a bundle with the bass? Might just have to pick up the lot if so.



I can't say with 100% certainty, but most likely yes, we'll do a bundle with those two. Maybe instead of $119 + $59 = $178, it would be $159 for the two libraries. You can hear the bass in action on "Jazzage" and "Nuclear Dubstep" (before the growly basses come in).

Looking forward to posting some video demos once we have a prettier UI


----------



## windshore (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome... I was just using Shreddage for a project today... kinda wishing it did more.. and now it will.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 17, 2012)

Just as a quick update - few new demos added to the player, and we're wrapping up functionality like the fretboard monitor (working great now!) as well as some really cool stuff like custom unison bends. A unison bend is when you play two notes at once and bend one (the lower note) but not the other. 

Most guitar libraries don't have this, and if they do, it's only accessible via keyswitch, and only with pre-recorded samples. The goal in S2 is to use a custom implementation where you can bend however slow or fast you want with any two keys. It should be pretty cool


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2012)

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/gu ... ic-guitar/

Shreddage 2 is now available! I've created a video introduction/overview just showing some of the features of the library, and we've also got some new demos in the original post. Check it out and enjoy!


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 10, 2012)

That sounds incredible! Definitely looking at purchasing your awesome Shreddage 2 and SampleLogic's CG2 in the near future.

Also, the Corridors of Time demo brought back touching Chrono Trigger SNES memories.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*

This sounds amazing!
With that being said,a few questions.
I have the original Shreddage expanded library,maybe I'm a moron but I've never been able to figure out how to use Shreddage or any Guitar VI ,sound like these demos.
Do you have tutorials that might help someone like myself thats "guitar VI challenged" figure out how to utilize these libraries & show us how you guys actually use these?
Also is Shreddage2 meant to replace Shreddage1 expanded or are they meant to be used with each other?
Thanks
KG


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey KG, thanks for the kind words. There are some tricks to getting better-sounding virtual guitar parts. I made two videos for the original library showing some piano roll sequences:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03fbxV8X-As

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbTawnJ-Uw

I do plan on making similar videos for Shreddage 2 including a video walkthrough of at least one demo track like Corridors of Time.

There actually isn't a whole lot of very advanced EDITING involved, it's more about choosing the right articulation, note length, etc.

As for your last question, Shreddage 2 does have all the FEATURES of the original (plus way more), but it is a totally different + standalone library. Different guitar and different recordings. You could easily use Shreddage 1 for a rhythm part and S2 for lead, or use them both for rhythm as different tracks... it's up to you. I'm definitely going to keep using the original to beef up rhythm parts, or if I want a different tone (S2 is more full and heavy, S1 is a bit more thin).


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*

Thanks for the great info & quick reply!
_-)


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 10, 2012)

Andrew, congrats.

What amp sims are you using currently?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2012)

The included ReValver HPse of course sounds pretty nice with the custom Shreddage presets. However I do like Guitar Rig 5 as well. You can get a really nice hi-gain sound by using the built-in Screamer pedal and/or aggressive EQ first, and then the Van51 (5150) amp OR Rammfire amp, followed by a Fratifier / Ultrasonic cab.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 10, 2012)

zircon_st @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> The included ReValver HPse of course sounds pretty nice with the custom Shreddage presets. However I do like Guitar Rig 5 as well. You can get a really nice hi-gain sound by using the built-in Screamer pedal and/or aggressive EQ first, and then the Van51 (5150) amp OR Rammfire amp, followed by a Fratifier / Ultrasonic cab.




Cheers. Sounds good!!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*



kgdrum @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> This sounds amazing!
> With that being said,a few questions.
> I have the original Shreddage expanded library,maybe I'm a moron but I've never been able to figure out how to use Shreddage or any Guitar VI ,sound like these demos.
> Do you have tutorials that might help someone like myself thats "guitar VI challenged" figure out how to utilize these libraries & show us how you guys actually use these?



Andrew's already got this pretty much covered in his tutorials, but here are a few tricks I used in my Shreddage 2 demo:

- Double track the rhythm guitars. I recorded the rhythm guitars twice with different instances of Shreddage, panned one hard right and one hard left, and used different amp sims on each one. I think it was Guitar Rig 5 with Van51 on one channel and Amplitube 3 with one of the Jet City amps on the other one. Then I duplicated both tracks, panned them to the opposite side, set them as 'double track' in Shreddage, which triggers alternate samples, and then picked a different set of complimentary amp sims. The end result is two different tracks hard L and two different tracks hard R--a pseudo-quadruple tracked wall of sound.

- Distorted bass. My track cheats a little, since I played live bass tracked through a SansAmp Bass Driver, but you can get a similar result with a lib like Shreddage Bass and some nice, gritty overdrive. A lot of the low end heft comes from the bass, not the guitars.

- Bend like crazy. Guitarists use vibrato and string bends to add vibe and tension in a lot of ways that may seem counter-intuitive to a keyboard player. I rode the pitch bend pretty much constantly, Jan Hammer style. Shreddage 2 includes some useful sampled vibrato, and I found that to fit nicely sometimes. Other times, when I found myself wishing that it sounded more like the way I play guitar, I just played it manually with the pitch wheel. Pretty much all the vibrato in the solo stuff in my demo is just pitch wheel.

Basically, you just have to produce your Shreddage tracks the way you'd produce a real rock/metal guitarist. :D


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*

Wow,great tips,thanks for sharing!
I will look at the tutorial videos as well.
Best regards
KG


_-)


----------



## drumman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*

Yeah, thanks for the tips!

kgdrum, I'm in your camp -- guitar challenged. I can get a decent sound/riff, but not great. The link listed above, i.e, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbTawnJ-Uw I found especially helpful. Obvious stuff to a guitarist, but big-time insightful to me.

I bought this upgrade right away. Looking forward to test driving.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*



drumman @ Tue 11 Dec said:


> Yeah, thanks for the tips!
> 
> kgdrum, I'm in your camp -- guitar challenged. I can get a decent sound/riff, but not great. The link listed above, i.e, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbTawnJ-Uw I found especially helpful. Obvious stuff to a guitarist, but big-time insightful to me.
> 
> I bought this upgrade right away. Looking forward to test driving.




Must be all of the drumming! lol
Yeah I made lots of progress last night after watching these videos!
I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the preference settings,I'm also wondering if I can maybe utilize an expression pedal in place of the mod wheel or pitch bends.
I wonder if most people do mod wheel or pitch bends when they play or if it's better to add after the fact.
I still don't "get" the chordal strumming rhythm guitar approach with this,may tonight I'll have a non drummers moment and figure this out! 
Ordering Shred2 ASAP !!!


_-)


----------



## drumman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*



kgdrum @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> drumman @ Tue 11 Dec said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thanks for the tips!
> ...



Yeah, we know all the drummer jokes, right?
I THINK people use the mod wheel and pitch bends as they play. That's what I see in demos. I usually add stuff after. Slow go, I know.
It's so complicated for my pointed little head. Those drums are just so big and fun to hit. Don't have to worry about strumming, mutes, keys, modes. I can set up a drum track in minutes. Why do I have to try all this guitar stuff???


----------



## windshore (Dec 11, 2012)

bought the upgrade as soon as I got the notice.
This is GREAT!
It really makes a much more versatile instrument in so many ways! 
THANKS!


----------



## drumman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar - Now available for $99/$119 (new demos / video!)*

Dan-Jay, did you get my PM?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2012)

New video today! This one shows some basic tips and techniques you can apply to your Shreddage 2 performances + sequences to add a bit of extra realism.



Remember, Shreddage 2 is on sale for $119 only through the end of December!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 31, 2012)

Though many of you are already happily using Shreddage 2, just a reminder - there are only 24 hours left on the $119 intro price for new customers. After that, it will go back up to $139, so pick it up while you can!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 13, 2013)

Now that several months have passed since the release of Shreddage 2 and we've heard TONS of amazing music from skilled users, we're compiling feedback and feature requests for a fantastic v1.1 update. The full development thread can be viewed on KVR Audio (our official support forum):

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=379034

The overall goal is to fix some of the minor bugs that were found over the last few months while adding useful under-the-hood AND UI functionality. Even if you do NO tweaking, everything should simply sound better and more natural with this update, which should of course be free.

Some of the key update points include...

* Rewritten string/fret selection engine for greater realism and flexibility
* Numerous bug fixes
* More options for things like pitch bend range
* New vibrato mode
* New samples, ie. release noises, pinch squeals
* All-new load/save preset system that works cross-project
* User-controllable portamento speed
* Double-track auto transposition (ie. one guitar plays in fifths or thirds)

We're also looking into advanced features & additions such as...
* Greatly expanded articulation mapper with keyswitch / MIDI CC customization in addition to velocity
* New slide FX
* User-custom release trigger logic
* More "pre-pick" FX and noise

What kind of features or updates do YOU want to see in Shreddage 2.1?

[flash width=600 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2486573[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/isworks/sets/shreddage-2-demos/


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 11, 2013)

The free version2 update for Shreddage II is now available! All existing owners can grab it for free. if you don't have S2 yet, you can pick it up at http://www.shreddage.com (www.shreddage.com)!


----------

